
TD Ameritrade Inches Closer to Enabling In-Vehicle Trading - lifeisstillgood
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-07-22/td-ameritrade-inches-closer-to-enabling-in-vehicle-trading
======
lifeisstillgood
As Matt Levine says:

Come On:

TD Ameritrade’s new voice-activated investing technology brings investors one
step closer to trading while driving.

The Omaha, Nebraska-based financial services company is launching an in-
vehicle offering that enables account holders to check their portfolio or
receive a quote on a security via voice command. ...

“One day we hope to add a transactional layer where you can make trades on the
go,” Sunayna Tuteja, head of strategic partnerships and emerging technologies
at TD Ameritrade Holding Corp., said in an interview.

Why? Don’t trade stocks while driving! Nothing in this newsletter is
investment advice, but that’s as close as you’ll get. It’s also driving advice
though! Keep your focus on the road! You don’t want to crash into a tree and
leave your family with nothing because you blew all your savings on frenetic
vehicular day-trading.

Fine fine fine I will make an exception for autonomous vehicles. I assume that
fully self-driving Teslas will come with a brokerage app, but it’ll only let
you buy Tesla shares. Don’t even ask what the car does if you try to short the
stock.

